

Coffee Joulies review and tests - mbrubeck
http://www.marco.org/2011/08/10/coffee-joulies-review

======
keeptrying
I've kiteboarded with one of the founders (the younger Dave) in Costa Rica. He
IS a nice guy. Its their first product - give them a chance to rectify it.

~~~
zoul
The review looks credible and the temperature graphs are devastating. If they
had a prototype that performed like this, it would be just a plain scam. Maybe
there is some manufacturing fault? That's the only explanation that wouldn't
say something bad about the founders.

~~~
keeptrying
Everyone makes mistakes. Sometimes they are very big.

------
hinathan
Well, yeah. Adding a cool metal thing to a hot liquid thing doesn't make that
hot liquid thing stay warm longer. It's the same amount of net heat energy,
minus the minor averaging effect the slightly cooler metal thing will impart.
They're pretty but the claim of making your coffee remain hot twice as long is
just silly.

~~~
zoul
The metal is just a wrapping for some kind of wax or whatever. And I must say
that I really thought that the idea of removing the initial "hot spike" in
favour of longer decent temperature would work.

